
How Many Linux Users Are There (Really)? - tsally
http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/6671/1/
======
krschultz
What matters is the percentage of your target users that are Linux users.
Although Mac & Linux are small shares in the general population, they are over
represented in the population we are all trying to sell to. Our startup sees
over 15% from Linux and over 30% from Mac/iPhone hits, and we're getting in
the thousands a day. Those people are out there and they're buying our
product.

